# Laufwerk geht nicht, Der Verzeichnisname ist ungültig!???



## esesive (18. Oktober 2016)

*Laufwerk geht nicht, Der Verzeichnisname ist ungültig!???*

Hallo, ich habe seit dem ich Win 10 habe ein Problem mit meinem Laufwerk, wenn ich eine Cd/DVD einlege kommt immer die Fehlermeldung "Das Verzeichnis ist ungültig" ich weiß nicht weiter :/
Könnt ihr mir irgendwie helfen??

MFG


----------



## MOD6699 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Laufwerk geht nicht, Der Verzeichnisname ist ungültig!???*

Hallo esesive,

dass heisst das Laufwerk wird richtig erkannt? (Siehst du unter Windows Datenträgerverwaltung). Ist es denn korrekt angeschlossen? Schonmal nach einem Neustart versucht? Hast du den Laufwerkbuchstaben verändert (Kann manchmal dauern und Probleme bereiten)? Falls du alles ausschließen kann, bleibt nur es in einem anderen System zu testen und evtl. von einem HW Defekt auszugehen. PS: Versuch auch mal einen anderen Datenträger einzulegen, nicht das es an der CD liegt.


----------



## bschicht86 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Laufwerk geht nicht, Der Verzeichnisname ist ungültig!???*

Kannst du das Laufwerk in einem anderen PC testen?

Was sagt denn die Datenträgerverwaltung dazu?

EDIT: Zu langsam.


----------



## esesive (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Laufwerk geht nicht, Der Verzeichnisname ist ungültig!???*

Hey danke schonmal für eure Antworten, also in der Datenträgerverwaltung wird es angezeit :/


----------



## esesive (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Laufwerk geht nicht, Der Verzeichnisname ist ungültig!???*

Ich habe die Lösung gefunden !  Habe den Treiber deinstalliert und danach neu installiert, jetzt geht es wieder 
trotzdem danke euch


----------



## MOD6699 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Laufwerk geht nicht, Der Verzeichnisname ist ungültig!???*


----------

